# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کدوم یکی از این دوتا کلاس ریاض کنکوری بهتره ؟ روش کدوم معلم خوبه؟

## روژبین

سلام دوستان  یه آموزشگاه رفتم دوتا کلاس کنکوری ریاضی داره 
دبیر اولی جزوه میگه مینویسیم مثلا میخواد مبحثت تعیین علامت رو بگه از ب بسم الله شروع میکنه و بعد روش تستی شو میگه 
یه جزوه چاپی هم داره که مبحثیه و همه اش سوالای کنکوره و از اونا یه تعدادی سر کلاس حل میکنه و باقیش با خودمونه 

دومیه رفتم سر کلاسش همین تعیین علامت رو اومد پای تخته روش تستیش رو گفت و شروع کرد حل تستای جزوه اش با همون روش تستی 
جزوه اش 80 درصد تست تالیفی و 20 درصد تست کنکوره 
سر کلاس هم بیشتره تست حل میکنه و جزوه شو از قبل خودش نوشته و پایان هر کلاس تعدادی تست مشخص میکنه از کتاب خیلی سبز که باید اونا رو کار کنیم 

من چون دارم کلاسای الا آقای امینی راد رو میبینم توی مباحث اولیه مشکلم رفع شده 
و سرکلاس صحبت های هر دوشون رو میفهمیدم 

از طرفی اون جزوه پر تست کتکوره وسوسه ام میکنه و میگم همونو برم و تا خود کنکور چند دور همونو بزنم و در کنارش از کتاب تستمم تست بزنم 
از طرفی میگم دومیه بهتره تعداد تست بیشتری سر کلاسش حل میکنه و سرعتش بالاتره ولی خب بیشتر روی سوالات تالیفی سر کلاس کار میکنه و تو خونه هم باید تستهای منتخب خیلی سبزشو بزنم 

شما بودین کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید ؟چرا؟

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط روژبین


سلام دوستان  یه آموزشگاه رفتم دوتا کلاس کنکوری ریاضی داره 
دبیر اولی جزوه میگه مینویسیم مثلا میخواد مبحثت تعیین علامت رو بگه از ب بسم الله شروع میکنه و بعد روش تستی شو میگه 
یه جزوه چاپی هم داره که مبحثیه و همه اش سوالای کنکوره و از اونا یه تعدادی سر کلاس حل میکنه و باقیش با خودمونه 

دومیه رفتم سر کلاسش همین تعیین علامت رو اومد پای تخته روش تستیش رو گفت و شروع کرد حل تستای جزوه اش با همون روش تستی 
جزوه اش 80 درصد تست تالیفی و 20 درصد تست کنکوره 
سر کلاس هم بیشتره تست حل میکنه و جزوه شو از قبل خودش نوشته و پایان هر کلاس تعدادی تست مشخص میکنه از کتاب خیلی سبز که باید اونا رو کار کنیم 

من چون دارم کلاسای الا آقای امینی راد رو میبینم توی مباحث اولیه مشکلم رفع شده 
و سرکلاس صحبت های هر دوشون رو میفهمیدم 

از طرفی اون جزوه پر تست کتکوره وسوسه ام میکنه و میگم همونو برم و تا خود کنکور چند دور همونو بزنم و در کنارش از کتاب تستمم تست بزنم 
از طرفی میگم دومیه بهتره تعداد تست بیشتری سر کلاسش حل میکنه و سرعتش بالاتره ولی خب بیشتر روی سوالات تالیفی سر کلاس کار میکنه و تو خونه هم باید تستهای منتخب خیلی سبزشو بزنم 

شما بودین کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید ؟چرا؟


دومی بیشتر باب میل منه 

این یه تصمیم شخصیه
مهم ترین چیز ارتباط گرفتن دانش امور با معلمه
ببین با کدوم بیشتر ارتباط میگیری و حرفاشو میفهمی

تست تالیفی یا تست کنکور توی کتاب تست ها پره*

----------


## روژبین

> *
> 
> دومی بیشتر باب میل منه 
> 
> این یه تصمیم شخصیه
> مهم ترین چیز ارتباط گرفتن دانش امور با معلمه
> ببین با کدوم بیشتر ارتباط میگیری و حرفاشو میفهمی
> 
> تست تالیفی یا تست کنکور توی کتاب تست ها پره*


سلام 
راستش حرفای هر دو شون رو متوجه می شدم 
منمنون از پاسخ گویی تون

----------

